
Social Media Is Not Important - signa11
http://stratus3d.com/blog/2019/07/18/social-media-is-not-important/
======
hazz99
Social media is important - I'm tired of all these people claiming the
opposite. Maybe quitting social media works for your lifestyle / situation,
but I'd hate it.

I have many overseas friends that I can only stay up-to-date with via
Facebook. Could they message me directly? Maybe. Would all of them do that?
No.

Not everyone is a "best friend" and likely to update me directly, and that's
OK - they're still my friends though, and I wanna stay in touch.

And I daresay (gasp) _enjoy_ posting sometimes, and liking things.

